# New tank mate:Goby or Wrasse or both



## oafguy (Jul 21, 2015)

So I'm itching to add a fish to my tank. It is a 210g 72x24x29. I have about 180lba live rock and a 1.5" DSB on average. Any recommendations? my current stock is in my signature. Thanks. My tank is my aavatar.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I see no fish in your signature......am I missing something?


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
I have two mature yellow wrasses that you can have for a very reasonable 
price, if I ever catch them.
-


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Do these yellow wrasses stir up the sand a lot?


----------



## oafguy (Jul 21, 2015)

Crayon said:


> I see no fish in your signature......am I missing something?


It was there but here it is.
.1x Orange Shoulder Tang, 1x Fowleri Tang, 1x Desjardini Sailfin Tang, 1x Blue Hippo Tang, 3x Firefish, 1x Tomini Tang, 1x Scopas Tang, 1x Naso Tang, 2x Photon Clownfish, 2x Cleaner Shrimp, 35 Turbo Snails, 2 Peppermint Shrimp, 7x Green Chromis, 1x Blue Chromis, 1x Coral Beauty


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

oafguy said:


> So I'm itching to add a fish to my tank. It is a 210g 72x24x29. I have about 180lba live rock and a 1.5" DSB on average. Any recommendations? my current stock is in my signature. Thanks. My tank is my aavatar.


I like the diamond goby because it is always cleaning the sand, has a great personality and doesn't make much of a mess compared to some others. It is a great "background" fish.
If you only want something pretty, go with a wrasse. Be careful which one you pick because there are so many different types and they jump.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Why not another dwarf angel? Your tank is big enough to get a couple more and they can hold their own with the tangs. I find a lot of the smaller flasher wrasse just can't compete with the the tangs.
Or try larger wrasse, like Robbie suggests. Maybe a ruby headed, or a melanarus or a twin spot.
Bi colour blenny, Midas blenny or tail spot blenny
Rabbit fish? Magnificent are gorgeous.
Carribean blue spot jaw fish? (May not get enough food with all those tangs)


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

notclear said:


> Do these yellow wrasses stir up the sand a lot?


-
No. Not at all.
-


----------



## oafguy (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm going to look into the Diamond Goby and larger wrasse. The current dwarf angel is a bossy little guy. It might be war with a second. I'll have to wait till I upgrade the tank before I think about another.


----------



## oafguy (Jul 21, 2015)

rburns24 said:


> -
> I have two mature yellow wrasses that you can have for a very reasonable
> price, if I ever catch them.
> -


I totally know what you mean. I dread when I'm ready to move tanks. Do you have pics of them. I'm interested.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
I've sold them to Albert(notlcear).
-


----------



## oafguy (Jul 21, 2015)

rburns24 said:


> -
> I've sold them to Albert(notlcear).
> -


Okay Thanks!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

rburns24 said:


> -
> I've sold them to Albert(notlcear).
> -












LOL!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

For what it's worth and For your info Aquatic Kingdom has close to a dozen of them (Yellow Coris Wrasse) for $19.99 right now....


----------



## oafguy (Jul 21, 2015)

fesso clown said:


> For what it's worth and For your info Aquatic Kingdom has close to a dozen of them (Yellow Coris Wrasse) for $19.99 right now....


Thanks. I'll check them out.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

fesso clown said:


> LOL!


OMG I burst out laughing in the middle of the night!!! LOLOLOLOL

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

